# Favor to ask!



## O2ShootTheJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys I entered a contest on facebook where they're giving away a free set of wheels. I would LOVE to get my new wheels for free and was hoping you all would help me out a vote for me.

You will have to like the bmf page and allow permissions to the app I think.

Thanks!!!

http://apps.facebook.com/easypromos-premium/voteme/4451/613210294


----------



## O2ShootTheJ (Oct 25, 2011)

anyone help me out!?


----------

